# MulsanneCorner.com Picks over the Two Audi R15 Spy Photos in Detail



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We've found an in-detail analysis of the Audi R15 spy photos that surfaced yesterday oaver at MulsanneCorner.com (thanks for the tip David). Howden Haynes was coy with us last time we asked him about the R15... no surprise, none of Audi Sport have been talking much on the car. One thing H did say was that the car was at least as radical a change as the jump from R8 to R15. Check out the analysis after the jump.
* Full Story *


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: MulsanneCorner.com Picks over the Two Audi R15 Spy Photos in Detail ([email protected])*

Audi better hope that this thing sets the world on fire performance wise-I admire the engineering, but(namely from the front) it looks butt-ugly







. And I thought the R10 was nasty looking at first. Has the ACO/IMSA's aero rules forbade any astectically pleasing prototypes?
Any leads on the powerplant(Mike suggest a V10 NA TDI engine, which is unlikely, and an oxymoron, because the T in TDI stands for Turbocharged. SDI is VAG's term of NA diesels.)? And if it's a V8 as rumored, could the R8's engine be reworked for diesel systems-after all, Baretizky said that strucurally the R10's engine was 1.5 R8 engines mated toghether. And turbocharging and the FSI system made for diesel like compression ratios. 
Or would Audi rather use a new design, like what Bruno Famin from Peugeot suggests. Namely, a 3.6-3.7 V8, or a 4.5-5.0 V10?
I hope the car has the performance, and according to Audi it does and also has good reliablity, but it just looks weird.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: MulsanneCorner.com Picks over the Two Audi R15 Spy Photos in Detail (chernaudi)*

I've heard V8 (Juttner in European Car interview) and V10, but highly doubt it will not be turbocharged. As for looks, I'll reserve my opinion until I see it in person.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: MulsanneCorner.com Picks over the Two Audi R15 Spy Photos in Detail ([email protected])*

Audi Sport appearently released a high resolution photo on Racecar Engineering's site. From the rear(aside from the raised area on the rear deck) it looks fine, but from the front, it looks like a more radical version of the old WR-Peugeot LMP675/LMP2 cars.
But if it cleans up on the racetrack(McNish has voiced his happiness about the car's peformance and has appearantly had fewer problems than the R10 had in it's test program, which were extremely few considering how revolutionary it was), I can't complain. Besides, other than it being unproven, I didn't like the R10 at first, and I thought it was ugly, but it grew on me, and I mostly blame the ACO's weird aero rules on that.


----------

